# Widget is too big



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I decided to post a swagbucks widget on my blog but it seems to big to me.
Any suggestions ?
I found a third party swidget for swagbucks but I don't know how reliable that is. Any thoughts from those of you who know more about hml?

tia,

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree that it's big. I have a website and put it on a page that I don't really care about. 

You can't count on the swidget to notify you of codes, so I don't really see any point in having it. The facebook page is much more reliable, and the website we-love-swagbucks.com also.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmm...that is weird. Mine fits all the way on my side bar. I am not sure why yours is being cut off. 
The point of having it on there is more to get people to sign up under you rather than find codes though isn't it?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I gave up so I made my own widget no graphics but hopefully it will do the trick.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------

